# Is this the right pill for me?



## iwillgetbetter2 (Jul 22, 2011)

Just came home from the doctor, i told him about dp and dr but he never heard of it.
He gave me something called Fluoxetin sandoz.

Have anyone else tried this?

I really appreciate all answers


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

Hmm never heard of it? This shrink should really go back to school.
OK now on your medication:

Fluoxetine is the generic name of Prozac, a serotonin re-uptake inhibitor which means that it works by boosting levels of the chemical serotonin in the brain. It is succesfully used in Panic Disorder. Since you mentioned panic attacks before, this could benefit you and there is à good chance that, if it works for your panic, your DP and DR will slowly dissolve as well. It takes two to five weeks to start working. In the beginning it sometimes makes anxiety à bit worse. Therefor it is often best to slowly build up to the proper dose or have à tranquilizer like Valium at hand to take when it really gets bad.

However cognitive behaviour therapy CBT is just as effective. It takes a bit more time and effort, but often it is abetter option. No Side effects, no withdrawal and no chemicals in your brain. Psychiatrists nowadays are very quick with medication, but I think you should seriously consider this option and discuss it with your doc if you prefer this option.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

it's prozac, it's been studied for dp but i dont believe they found anything.

there's no way to know what drug is right for you until you and your dr decide which ones to try


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi,

I don't want to appear rude here. I'm just wondering how a doctor can prescribe some medication for a condition he/she doesn't really have much knowledge on? It just seemed a little strange...

Take care, Philo


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

it's pretty easy for a dr to write out an rx.....

yes they should research it first. yes they should know the disorder, lots of times they write meds to help other symptoms that could cause the dissociation, or ......meds they think might help..........

it's a really good idea to get friendly with a pharmacist or research your medications, make sure dissociation isn't in the side effect list.........there's a very very very short list of meds that have been studied for dissociation, my neurologist doesn't know a whole lot about it, but he's read some, and suggested a medication, and it may be working..........but dissociation, at the moment is more of a therapist's job then a psychiatrists job


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> it's pretty easy for a dr to write out an rx.....
> 
> yes they should research it first. yes they should know the disorder, lots of times they write meds to help other symptoms that could cause the dissociation, or ......meds they think might help..........
> 
> it's a really good idea to get friendly with a pharmacist or research your medications, make sure dissociation isn't in the side effect list.........there's a very very very short list of meds that have been studied for dissociation, my neurologist doesn't know a whole lot about it, but he's read some, and suggested a medication, and it may be working..........but dissociation, at the moment is more of a therapist's job then a psychiatrists job


I agree, but I get the impression that in this case panic attacks and anxiety are fuelling the DP/DR, and an SSRI often helps with panic.


----------

